# Good, strong coffee fragrance?



## SpiralTouch (Feb 13, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a really good coffee fragrance oil? I bought 2 different types (coffee bean & fresh brewed coffee) from WSP and neither are as strong as I'd like in the final CP soap. They smell good, just not strong enough.

I'm thinking about buying real coffee essential oil from NDA. Can anyone tell me if it is stronger smelling than the fragrance oils? Trying to justify spending the extra money.

Thanks


----------



## Nikon (Feb 13, 2013)

I have WSP coffee bean and OOB it is very strong.  I made a batch of HP soap and did .5 oz PPO of chocolate and .2 oz PPO of the coffee bean and I could smell just a faint hint of coffee bean (which is what I wanted) but I cannot comment on a regular batch of the coffee bean.  Plus, if you did CP, it could be way different.  How much of the FO did you add?  Most reviews of the WSP coffee i read said they used 0.7 oz or 1.0 oz PPO.  If you did CP, you could always give CPHP a whirl.  I know some people who do that when they just cannot get the results they need by doing CP.  It may not be that important to you though, or maybe someone can give you another coffee FO that sticks better.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 13, 2013)

I was hoping someone knew about the Fresh Brewed Coffee Worlds Best FO from NGC.  I am looking for a coffee fo as well.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Feb 13, 2013)

I used about .7 oz PPO, maybe a tiny bit more.

Does CPHP make the fragrance of the soap stronger? I've only done regular cold process so far


----------

